# Is he going to be long haired?



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Was wondering if any of you could tell if this pup is going to be long haired? He is fluffy and looks like a black bear. He also has wavy hair on the backside of his ears. He is about 6.5 weeks old.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If I had to guess, I would say yes based on the 4th picture.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is hard to say, he could just be a thick coated dog.


----------



## Chuck06 (Dec 28, 2011)

Could be..... my sable is a "Long Hair"
He to was qiute the furball at that age.
What do Mom & Dad look like??


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

mom is long haired black and dad is short haired black and tan.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My guess is no.

Adorable little guy


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Hard to say!


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Courtney said:


> My guess is no.
> 
> Adorable little guy


Courtney,
What is it that makes you say no?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Gsdblack2011 said:


> Courtney,
> What is it that makes you say no?


Oh-I'm not an expert! But was just comparing his photo to the one long coat puppy in my boys litter. She had these huge tuffs of hair at the base of her ears & the hair on her feet was so think & wavy. 

It was just a guess and of course I could be wrong


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Its so hard to say! My moms GSD was furry like that, but turned out with a short coat.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Hard to tell, but I vote no.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Photos are not clear enough, and he could just be a fuzzy pup....my J litter had a black male that was questionable for a bit, partner said yes, I was more unsure, and he did end up being a stock coat...so I think we need more photos in another week....  


Lee


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Not the typical long haired... but probably a plush coat based on how his hair sticks up instead of falling flat against him.


----------



## Gsdblack2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

WynterCote said:


> Not the typical long haired... but probably a plush coat based on how his hair sticks up instead of falling flat against him.


wynter coat,
what would be typical traits of a long hair at 6.5 weeks?


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Gsdblack2011 said:


> wynter coat,
> what would be typical traits of a long hair at 6.5 weeks?


Our breeder mentioned that long haired pups at 6 - 8 weeks, usually have long tuffs of fur between the toes as well as a longer coat compared to litter mates. Our pup looked like yours in the beginning. The coat isn't so much longer, but just seems to fall differently, and she didn't have tuffs between the toes but she does now! Most people actually say she's a long haired shepherd when they see her, but if you look up pictures of the long haired variety, she's not quite there. I guess what I'm saying is that there's something in between.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I vote no. He doesn't appear to have the floofies behind the ears and are so typical of coaties.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WynterCote said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that there's something in between.


Not really, there are only 3 coat types - stock coat, long stock coat (with an undercoat), and true longcoat (no undercoat - much more rare than the long stock coat). There are variations within each type, however, with some longcoats being longer than others, and some stock coats being shorter and tighter to the body and others being thicker and plushier. "Plush" is a descriptive term, not an actual coat type, BTW.


----------

